# HURY!!!!! fostering



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

ok so hy dwarf hamster just gave birth a a baby andi dont know if she is still in labor and i was wondering cause she move a couple inches away from it and i think she still is in labor but she is paying no mind to it and if she doesnt take care of it would one of my mice take care of it cause i think my mouse is going to give birth to hers tonight so yea thanks


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If she is still in labor, leave her be. I know some people have fostered mice/ASFs, but idk about a hamster.

PS: Could you please type with punctuation? It's really hard to understand what you're asking a lot of the time...


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I know nothing about this sort of thing but my knee jerk reaction would be it wouldn't work. Even Dwarf hamsters would be larger than pet store mice and I'd imagine that if the mouse accepted the baby, there'd be quite the unfair competition for milk wouldn't there? We say boy mice are hogs and bigger, but a hamster...it's not something I'd do. I'd think it would risk the health of the mice.

Anyway, in the meantime I really would leave her be and just wait before panicking.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

sorry frizzle, ill make sure that i write with puncuations for now on. I didnt think it mattered but when i read it now, i know what you mean.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea my dwarf hamster is a first time mother too, so i know how first time mothers can be. I hope for the best cause ive been trying to breed dwarf hamsters for like 5 months lol. Like i said i know how first time mothers can be . Hopeing every goes fine


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I have fostered a single gerbil pup to a mouse before when the mouse lost her litter, but I would be worried about competition as well.

from what I've heard about dwarf hamsters...they're insane, but I dunno, but you shouldn't bother her until you're sure she's given birth to all of them, if she's building a nest, and has cleaned the baby, then you shouldn't have much to worry about.


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

When I used to breed dwarf hamsters, they usually left the pups where they are until she gave birth to all of them and move them later. I'd say just left her alone for now, if she build a nest and has no trouble giving birth, she'll be fine on her own (like what GibblyGiblets have said).


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

ok before birth she had prego side lumps. and she only had 1 baby lol and she is taking good care of it. i kinda over reacted cause its my first litter with dwars lol.


----------

